# Highland Military Ball - Calgary - 8 Feb 2013



## Rick Goebel (28 Oct 2012)

The Calgary Highlanders will be holding their Highland Military Ball at the Westin on that date.

More information is available at http://www.calgaryhighlanders.com/events/highlandball.htm.  All are welcome.

Rick Goebel


----------

